# HOW I CURED MY CONSTIPATION



## chiff (Oct 17, 2019)

*TLDR*

Problem: Constipation for about a year.

solution: Chew your food to a pulp. Dont eat when you dont need to, there is a difference between an empty stomach and hunger. Change your gut biome, Relax pelvic muscles when having a BM.

*My story. *

I started to get constipated around January 2018 due to a stressful episode in my life. I went to the doctor and was prescribed Miralax which i took for about 2 weeks and it seemed to fix the problem. after the initial dose, I became constipated again and around september 2018 i started to take miralax everyday for about a year along with some senna and probiotics. I could have Bowel movements, but when i stopped taking them, I would become constipated again, but i was getting sick of miralax, that $$$$$$ing salty taste was driving me nuts, so i decided I would stop taking it and fix the problem one way or another. and I did. been symptom free for about 2 months now, without miralax, senna or probiotics.

*My solution.*

First I noticed that my diagnosis of IBS from my doctor was not due to some specific cause he had found, but rather it was by elimination of all other possible diseases that matched my symptoms, in otherwords, he didnt know what was going with me. So i decided to stop treating it like a disease with some specific cause, and so most importantly, I stopped searching a MAGIC CURE that would fix my disease in one go, and decided to attack the problem from all possible avenues.

I had the following problems/symptoms:

constipation and gut motiltiy, gas and bloating, pencil thin stools and incomplete evacuation, straining.

Note that some of these symptoms reinforce each other, say if you have gas, it can cause slow gut motility, which means food stays in the Gut for longer which allows it more time to be fermented by bacteria, causing more gas. So, as you fix one problem, there will be a domino effect, so you can heal yourself exponentially.

Problem 1: constipation/gut motility

This is how i understood this problem, I am constipated because food is taking too long to go from mouth to toilet ie too much water is being extracted from the stool , so i need to do all I can to increase the speed of digestion and gut motility.


whatever you are eating, junk food or manna from heaven, chew your food properly! aim to form a pulp before swallowing, digestion starts in the mouth, especially for complex carbs like pasta, oats etc. this means your food doesn't sit in the stomach for extended periods of time and in general digestion will be quicker. when you think about it chemically, the more you chew your food, the more you increase the surface area, the easier it will be for enzymes to digest it.
Space out your meals as much as you can. I found that when I did intermittent fasting(which is code for don't stuff yourself) I had a better BM the next day.
Exercise as much as you can. When I go for really long walks, my BM is better the next day. sometimes i notice that i fart alot when i am running, or i get the urge to go to the toilet after running. so exercise might make food go faster through the gut.
Dont eat heavy meals just before going to bed, they will just sit there in your belly, also might make it harder to go sleep. eat your proteins during lunch.

Problem 2: Gas

There is only one way gas is produced in your belly, from carbohydrates being fermented by microbes in your gut. some people get relief from eating a low fodmap diet or having no carbs at all for a while. so one way or another, people with IBS have a gut micro biome that is out of balance hence the extra gas.


Sugar is the biggest factor here, the food you eat on some level determines what kind of gut biome you will have. Bacteria feed on sugar !! The more processed the food you eat is, the more added sugar its likely gonna have. I stay away from anything sold with a food label on it. sugar is really addictive so it will be hard to get off it, so gradually change your diet.
I did a 3 day water fast while taking probiotics and this helped alot of my problems with gas and bacteria. I didnt get bloated again after my fast.
Eat more fermented food, sometimes when i drunk kefir milk or swallowed probiotic capsules, the next day my BM was alot smoother.
intermittent fasting also apparently helps with this problem, it is when you are not eating that your gut heals, ie if you are constantly digesting food, then the gut has no time to heal itself.

Problem 3: Incomplete Evacuation/Pencil thin stools

This seemed like a problem that had come from chronic constipation, ie i had to strain to have a BM, so I got very used to only pooping by straining which did some not so good things down there. if the stools are coming out pencil thin, it means they are being forced through a narrow opening, ie your muscles are not relaxed enough.


find a way to completely relax when having a BM, get a foot stool in there, or do it on the floor while squatting, you want your muscles to be as relaxed as they can be.
only try for like 10 minutes, dont sit on the toilet for like half an hour trying to have a BM.
Try to set a regular time to go, if you dont, get up and and try again the next day. take coffee or an enema if you have to. I start the day with a warm cup of water to get thing rolling then have a BM in the morning. (neurons that fire together, wire together)

Problem 4: Straining


Just dont do it. short term relief is not worth long term pain. if you cant have a BM, just get up and about your business, then try again when the urge comes, or on your designated time the next day.

will update as I remember more things. good luck folks.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Chiff

What about your diet ? Are you you adding fiber ? Also, do you continue to take probiotics to rebuild your Flora ?


----------



## supert3d1975 (Oct 23, 2019)

Repetitive sigmoid contractions may induce rectosigmoid hyperalgesia (pain sensitivity) in patients with IBS - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8978343/

#RefrainFromTheStrain!!!


----------

